# ARCHIVED VIDEOS - FAMOUS WORKING LINE GSD'S



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Not always the best video quality, but a chance to see some clips of the better known dogs of the 80's and early 90's. No Fero (you get Mink) - pick your favorite.

http://www.vombanholz.be

Also a ton of clips of stud dogs and various competitions, enough to keep you going for a while!

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks so much for that link! I got to see video of two of the dogs my boy is linebred on! (Fax and Gildo) That made my week!










-Jackie


----------

